# Pics of my new Oberon cover



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have my decalgirl skin on yet so pheobe is only half dressed! Anyway I 100% sastified with my Sky Dragon.


















Sorry the quality isn't the best. I used my camera phone. The red is a richer darker red then what shows in the picture. I love the pockets!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats beautiful, enjoy~~~~~~


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful Chobitz, phoebe is going to be in the best dressed Kindles.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice! But get that Kindle skinned, she's naked


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

qotdr said:


> Very nice! But get that Kindle skinned, she's naked


I have decalgirl's zen revisted I just haven't put it on yet


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

She's lovely... that cover is gorgeous!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the Sky Dragon too and I love it. Enjoy your cover


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

its a naked kindle. (melia don't look)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice chobitz!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice, Maggie!

It looks very nice.  How to do you like holding it?  

Marci


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

That's very pretty!  I love the red ones.  I would love it if they made the hummingbird one!

I'd also like to know how you like holding it?  And the other thing that is keeping me from trying an Oberon is the issue I keep reading about with the wool felt.  Does it really shed onto the Kindle?  That doesn't seem to me like it would be a good thing for the scroll wheel and keyboard.  Not to mention it being irritating to have fuzz on your screen.  Have you found that to be an issue?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

lindnet said:


> That's very pretty! I love the red ones. I would love it if they made the hummingbird one! I'd also like to know how you like holding it? And the other thing that is keeping me from trying an Oberon is the issue I keep reading about with the wool felt. Does it really shed onto the Kindle? That doesn't seem to me like it would be a good thing for the scroll wheel and keyboard. Not to mention it being irritating to have fuzz on your screen. Have you found that to be an issue?


I have had a very minor amount of shedding from the wool pad. Since I took a pet hair roller to it, that seems to have stopped.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I have had my Oberon for a while now and the shedding problem has subsided with use. I do notice that the wool does pick up fibers including dog hair. Not a huge problem for me, but I can see that it might bother others.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my Oberon cover for a few months and I NEVER had a shedding problem.  If I did, it was so minor that I never even noticed.javascript:void(0);  Holding it folded over is a pleasure, so many different ways to grip it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

lindnet said:


> That's very pretty! I love the red ones. I would love it if they made the hummingbird one!
> 
> I'd also like to know how you like holding it? And the other thing that is keeping me from trying an Oberon is the issue I keep reading about with the wool felt. Does it really shed onto the Kindle? That doesn't seem to me like it would be a good thing for the scroll wheel and keyboard. Not to mention it being irritating to have fuzz on your screen. Have you found that to be an issue?


I bend the cover back like the OEM and slide my left hand fingers into the big inside cover pocket and use either my right hand or my thumb on the left hand push the next button.

After the first few days the shedding has stopped thankfully since it was the only thing I disliked about the cover.


----------

